# Simple parallel keeper for milling vise



## Cheeseking (Sep 4, 2013)

Pc of common banding strap bent to a V.  A take off of wavey parallels.
Obviously works for relatively narrow range of jaw opening but simple to make different sizes as req.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 4, 2013)

ahh you been watchin Keith Fenner he loves those


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 4, 2013)

Been using them for years, But I turn mine side ways from yours makes for a better spring. And you don't need different sizes.

Paul


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 5, 2013)

Learned it from my guys in the tool room at work.....


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheeseking said:


> Pc of common banding strap bent to a V. A take off of wavey parallels.
> Obviously works for relatively narrow range of jaw opening but simple to make different sizes as req.



These work great. Always grabbed up odd pieces of spring steel laying around and tucked in my box. Another possible is plain old misc. coil springs. They work great. Get em anywhere, cut to size. cheap or free . Larry Smith here.


----------



## KMoffett (Sep 6, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> ... I turn mine side ways from yours makes for a better spring. And you don't need different sizes.
> 
> Paul


Can't visualize that. ???

Ken


----------



## pestilence (Sep 6, 2013)

KMoffett said:


> Can't visualize that. ???
> 
> Ken



I couldn't at first either but I think he means rotate it 90 degrees.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 6, 2013)

hmmmm.. thinking of embedding some magnets in the jaws


----------

